# is this going to be any good..i ordeded it and should be here tomorow.bee pollen



## macro junkie (Nov 26, 2007)

is this same stuff as u get?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Earthrise-Finest-Bee...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mantida (Nov 26, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> is this same stuff as u get?http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Earthrise-Finest-Bee...oQQcmdZViewItem


I get mine from Rebecca @ mantisplace.com


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 26, 2007)

mantida said:


> I get mine from Rebecca @ mantisplace.com


yer i would of had to wait 1 week.this is in uk..yen says its the same so im happy..


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2007)

I've used it but did not see any difference. It can't hurt though.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 26, 2007)

Rick said:


> I've used it but did not see any difference. It can't hurt though.


iv ben reading alot about this stuff..Bee Pollen contains 35% protein, 55% carbohydrate, 2% fatty acids and 3% minerals and vitamins.im sure it wil make the mantis more healthy..i doubt u would see any difference but maybe the mantis like the taste? or they feel good on it..  more healthy..bigger and better ooths..lol..jk.god knows..all i know is its good stuff and its worth giving it a try.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 26, 2007)

Remember to grind/crush it!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 26, 2007)

I like it, it makes things more fun, when you have something to look forward to when having a pet, when I go shopping the first few times for a new puppy I like to try a bunch of different foods for them, and dog cookies too. It gives you and the dog something to look forward to. Just feeding them the same ol same ol every day is boring, I like to mix things up a bit. Plus you always look for ways to make them healthier.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Nov 27, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> iv ben reading alot about this stuff..Bee Pollen contains 35% protein, 55% carbohydrate, 2% fatty acids and 3% minerals and vitamins.im sure it wil make the mantis more healthy..i doubt u would see any difference but maybe the mantis like the taste? or they feel good on it..  more healthy..bigger and better ooths..lol..jk.god knows..all i know is its good stuff and its worth giving it a try.


The only time I have ever used it is when I want to produce healthier ootheca. It definately makes a difference with _Hymenopus coronatus_.

It's a pity I didn't realise that Graham Smith has been using it for years, 'coz I've been wanting to use it since the late 90's and only got some from him around 2003 :angry:


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 27, 2007)

Rob Byatt said:


> The only time I have ever used it is when I want to produce healthier ootheca. It definately makes a difference with _Hymenopus coronatus_. It's a pity I didn't realise that Graham Smith has been using it for years, 'coz I've been wanting to use it since the late 90's and only got some from him around 2003 :angry:


lol oh well u got it now..mine come today..


----------

